# Competition car insurance



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it just me ????
just got my renewal quote in from CCI and its gone from just over £1000
to £1445 
I've made no claims and nothing has changed
any one else seen this
thanks steve


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

idiots automatically renew thier insurance policies.

Insurance companies like idiots.

Get a better price elsewhere then go back and beat up CCI

mook


----------



## trickas (Sep 8, 2010)

just spoke to them
if you remove commuting from the renewal it gets it to all bar £40 what last years was
steve


----------

